# Problem mit Kubuntu 11.04 auf Netbook Wlan funktioniert nicht



## IVM93 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade Kubuntu auf meinem Acer Aspire One 721 installiert. Jedoch klappt das Wlan nicht. Wenn ich auf aktivieren drücke passiert nichts der Hacken kommt ganz kurz und ist dann wieder weg.
Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen?

Mfg,
IVM 93


----------

